# BoaterChick Paddle Festival



## apurcell (Dec 18, 2007)

The Boater Chick Festival is an opportunity for women in paddlesports to gather, make friends and paddle together in a friendly and supportive environment. 

The festival, a first of its kind, seeks to advance the participation of women in paddlesports by providing guided trips on Class II-V whitewater. 

Featured events include: playboat and creeking competitions for prizes and trophies, evening gatherings providing a platform for discussions, a party at the Paddlers Pub, music, food and much more.

For more info:

The Boater Chick Festival

and

West Coast Women's Paddling Fest


----------

